

Remind HN: It's Father's Day (in the US anyway)  - ryanwaggoner

Call your Dad. Life is short and you only have so much time to connect (or reconnect) with the people in your lives.
======
frossie
How can I forget? The spam level is through the roof - every company I have
ever done business with is exhorting me to buy one of their wares "for Dad".

I realise there is some good intent around many of these special
"appreciation" days, but I am starting to hate them with a passion.

People, if you like your parents, call them once a week through the year.
Don't ignore them and then once a year send them an iPod.

------
fezzl
I called my dad but he didn't sound particularly happy. Oh well.

